# Vista Farmhouse - Scotland - November 2018



## mookster (Nov 22, 2018)

Mikeymutt kindly tipped me off about this place after noticing I was staying fairly nearby. I wasn't fond of the name given to it previously so went off on a little bit of a tangent however I'm sure people will recognise it.

This particular double trouble of abandoned houses - one larger, one tiny, is in about as rural a setting as it can get set right out further than the back of beyond, with the most spectacular backdrop to any explore I've done, certainly one that rivals the Torpedo Testing Station on Loch Long.

It's obviously been empty for many years and there are a few bits and bobs left inside both of them.

Nothing much else to say, it was a lovely peaceful trouble free explore after a couple of fails earlier that morning.








































































Thanks for looking ​


----------



## KPUrban_ (Nov 22, 2018)

Nice little building that, good photos.


----------



## Ferox (Nov 22, 2018)

Looks a cool place that mate. Nice shots.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 22, 2018)

Great place and great report. Still some interesting stuff left but someone's half-inched the main fireplace.


----------



## Sabtr (Nov 22, 2018)

That's a gorgeous building with stunning views. Kinda want it in fact!

I'd always wanted to retire into a small cottage with real fire, stone floor and a dog by my fireside chair that I could pat now and then. The old building would be perfect.

Really liking the sink photo. The lighting is perfect and the photo interesting. Well done with that one because it's really good.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## krela (Nov 23, 2018)

Looks like somewhere James Herriot should live.


----------



## smiler (Nov 23, 2018)

You did a sound job a'that Mook, loved it, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 24, 2018)

Glad you liked this one mate..the setting is stunning ain't it


----------



## Wrench (Nov 25, 2018)

Nice work 
What an amazing place for a house


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 25, 2018)

That sink in brill & the cast work on the railings is pretty impressive too.
Nicely done!


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Nov 26, 2018)

You was right about the location - absolutely stunning! Enjoyed that, thanks


----------

